# Boulder Mountain Turkey Bust 2016



## boulderman (Apr 30, 2010)

I hunted turkeys on Boulder mountain in 2008 and there were a lot of turkeys and turkey sign. Of course back then I was new to turkey hunting and had no clue what I was doing so I wasn't successful. After that I hunted Hanksville and did quite well but the camping around Hanksville is not very good so I went back to Boulder this year and what a difference. I saw no turkeys or any sign of them. It was the same with everyone I talked to. We hunted Kings and Haws pasture area which is normally loaded with turkeys but not this year. Does anyone know if they winter killed this year.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

It is always good to get a partial winter kill in those areas, in makes the turkeys that are left get huge really fast...:grin:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

toasty said:


> It is always good to get a partial winter kill in those areas, in makes the turkeys that are left get huge really fast...:grin:


I agree 100%. After all, it's not whether you can get out there and go hunting, it's about having a "quality" hunt. You know, trophy birds, huge beards, one hunter per 10,000 acres, Tom to hen ratios up around 2:1. I think the DWR needs to close a lot of these areas and manage for "quality" birds and "quality hunts" only. How about tryin things like 3" beards or better, or closin only the very best habitat except to only a few hunters?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

boulderman said:


> I hunted turkeys on Boulder mountain in 2008 and there were a lot of turkeys and turkey sign. Of course back then I was new to turkey hunting and had no clue what I was doing so I wasn't successful. After that I hunted Hanksville and did quite well but the camping around Hanksville is not very good so I went back to Boulder this year and what a difference. I saw no turkeys or any sign of them. It was the same with everyone I talked to. We hunted Kings and Haws pasture area which is normally loaded with turkeys but not this year. Does anyone know if they winter killed this year.


I did not hunt over there this spring, but know of several birds taken over near Boulder this spring. I also know of people having luck up near the Magath lake turnoff above Salt Gulch.


----------

